# Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar



## Heretic (25. April 2012)

*Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar*

Um Mitternacht gaben die Entwickler den Download Link für den Guild Wars 2 Beta-Clienten zum Download frei.

Nun sollen alle Regestrierten Personen nach und nach eine Email mit dem Genauen Download Daten erhalten.

Kurz nachdem die ersten Personen den Link bekommen haben kursieren schon erste Links auf Facebook und Co , wo der Client heruntergeladen werden kann.

Die Echtheit kann ich selber noch nicht bestätigen , jedoch scheint es der richtige Link zu sein , da er direkt auf guildwars2.com verlinkt.

Für alljene die nicht auf die Email warten wollen können sich ihn also auf folgender Seite Herunterladen:

[Link aufgrund Rechtlicher Fragestellung wieder entfernt]

*Update:* Die Verbreitung des Download Linkes ist ohne Zustimmung von Guild Wars 2 untersagt !!!


Zeitgleich erschien auch noch ein kleines Video auf Englisch welches ein "Interview" beinhaltet , wo einige Erste Details geklärt werden , die in der Beta zu sehen sind.

Zu finden auf Youtube : Beta Weekend Event 1 Preview - YouTube

MfG Heretic

Quellen: https://www.facebook.com/GuildWars2
sowie Guild Wars 2 | Forum - Deutsche Fanseite Beta Client verschickt!

PS: Bei fehlern aller Art bitte melden , danke !


----------



## DerBratmaxe (25. April 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar*

Ist das Event eine open Beta ?


----------



## Scynd (25. April 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar*

Nein leider nicht soweit ich weiß. Sind Wochend Beta Events für die Vorbesteller


----------



## DerBratmaxe (25. April 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar*

Das verwirrt total ...

Früher gab es die Alpha, die Beta und die Final bzw. den Gold Status. Dazu gab es noch ein Zusatz ob Closed oder Open. Jetzt gibt es mittlerweile Vorkäufer, Vorbesteller, Events etc.

Das nur Vorbesteller an der Beta teilnehmen möchten find ich eine Frechheit ... Wenn ein Publisher weiss, dass sein Spiel sich ohne den Zwang gut verkauft, sollten sie es als Open Beta laufen lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. April 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar*

Zur Info: Wir haben einen Beitrag ausgeblendet. Die öffentliche Zugänglichmachung bzw. Verbreitung des Download-Links ist dem Rechteinhaber vorbehalten, sofern keine ausdrückliche Erlaubnis hierfür vorliegt bzw. der Rechteinhaber den Link selbst der Allgemeinheit zugänglich macht.


----------



## max00 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar*

Ohhh jaaaa - hab den Link auch schon erhalten - beta ich komme!!!!


----------



## DrKlenk (25. April 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar*

Habe die Email mit dem Link ebenfalls erhalten, aber wo genau ist auf der verlinkten Seite die Möglichkeit zum Download - kann beim besten Willen nichts finden?!


----------



## rAveN_13 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar*

Das sollte dir helfen: Guild Wars 2 Support


----------



## Alex555 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 (Beta)-Client zum Download verfügbar*

ich habe die 12,7GB schon fertig geladen .


----------

